

Capital One Makes Candid Recruitment Pitch to SxSW Techies - Yhippa
http://www.americanbanker.com/news/bank-technology/capital-one-makes-candid-recruitment-pitch-to-sxsw-techies-1073261-1.html

======
joshuaellinger
I went to one of their events. The new-tech/startup mentality thing is legit
but...

they really suffer from trying to pitch when they should be sharing
information about what they are doing. SXSW sessions are always a little
content-lite but it was just a recycled recruiting pitch.

they'd do much better if they had some outside review of their content.

